# Poll: New Z3 or Mini Cooper S?



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, I think I'm close to convincing my wife that we need a 3rd car in the family...And she's agreed to learn to drive a stick as long as it's not on my car (she's actually gotten quite competent...She just needs to drive a stick on a daily basis to get real comfortable with it and I wasn't about to part with my car for an extended period of time).

Anyway, I'm lusting over either the Mini Cooper S (she's not too hot on that) or a new Z3 roadster, either the 3.0 or the M Roadster, whenever THAT comes out (she's not too hot on that either, she wants a Boxter S. I told her over my dead body).

Mini Cooper S Pros:

1) Blast to drive
2) Cheap alternative
3) Great heritage
4) Novelty
5) 2 more seats than the Z3 and bigger trunk space

Mini Cooper S Cons:

1) Front Wheel Drive
2) $5,000 Mark-up my rear end
3) Probably a very long wait. My dealership is telling me 6 month to a year.
4) Limited choices in service department (although, it will be Assael Mini)

Z3 roadster Pros:

1) Hm...225 HP (or more) on tap on a ~3,000 lbs chasis
2) Did I mention I miss my old Z3?
3) Likely a short wait list
4) Likely no dealer mark-up
5) Convertible. Enough said

Z3 roadster Cons:

1) I've driven the old Z3. Two words. F*CKING INCONVENIENT.
2) Will likely cost around $10,000 more than Mini Cooper S
3) That would be 3 entry level BMWs in the Garage
4) God knows what Andrian Chris Von Bangledoonk has done to the Z3

Porsche Boxter S Pros:

1) Will create harmony in the household
2) No need to worry about sex for the next few years.

Porsche Boxter S Cons:

1) Which end is the front of the car?
2) I find that tailpipe in the middle of the rear oddly erotic. Is there something wrong with me?
3) Two words: P**SY WHUPPED.
4) Oh for god's sake, that's not a real Porsche. If I wanted a wannabe Porsche I'd bought a BMW

So wadda y'all think?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The only problem with this comparison is we have no idea what the next Z3 will be like....

I expect it to be nearly fautless dynamically and have a much stiffer body than the current one, but no one knows the looks. The computer shots look ok...

all speculation :dunno: 

I'd probably get the Z3 or 4 whatever the hell it's called


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I would take the Cooper S. My wife loves that car. However given that you wife seems to have her mind set on the Boxster S and that money isn't an issue, I would get the Boxster S if I was in your shoes. 

Ed


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

My ultimate goal:

Vehicle # 1, BMW 330i
Vehicle # 2, Chevy Pickup
Vehicle # 3, Boxster S

I'm 1/3 the way there. :angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I will have to pick the CooperS. The pics of the upcoming Z4 (Z3 replacement) look like @ss! :thumbdwn:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Well... wait for the Cooper //M or ... get the Boxster and get laid regularly! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> Porsche Boxter S Pros:
> 
> 2) No need to worry about sex for the next few years.
> ...


And your question is:dunno: 

:bigpimp:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Of course you could have the best of both worlds... get the Cooper S and take the extra cash and buy your wife a nice Tennis bracelet......and get laid regularly..... (startin to get the drift here buddy?)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Of course you could have the best of both worlds... get the Cooper S and take the extra cash and buy your wife a nice Tennis bracelet......and get laid regularly..... (startin to get the drift here buddy?) *


Hm...Haus has the point here.

Thinking with both heads, I like that!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

If you've got the resources, the Boxster is the obvious choice.

The Mini is interesting, but come on; it's essentially a fad car, and in 6 months when you finally get your hands on one they'll be just as over-the-hill, stylistically, as a PT Cruiser or N. Beetle. Sure, it's a better drive than either of the above, but is it really a better drive than a Boxster (even a non-S)? No friggin' way. It's light and tossable, but so is the Porsche. In all honesty, there are a lot better cars available, even at that price point, that give nearly the same driving satisfaction (the GTI 337 and the SVT Focus are just two) and whose exclusivity makes the Mini seem common. Judged purely as a toy, the Mini can't hold a candle to the Boxster.

The Z3 is going to be fugly, and there's no sense beating around the bush on that. Plus, you've GOT two BMWs--isn't it time for something else?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *If you've got the resources, the Boxster is the obvious choice.
> 
> The Mini is interesting, but come on; it's essentially a fad car, and in 6 months when you finally get your hands on one they'll be just as over-the-hill, stylistically, as a PT Cruiser or N. Beetle. Sure, it's a better drive than either of the above, but is it really a better drive than a Boxster (even a non-S)? No friggin' way. It's light and tossable, but so is the Porsche. In all honesty, there are a lot better cars available, even at that price point, that give nearly the same driving satisfaction (the GTI 337 and the SVT Focus are just two) and whose exclusivity makes the Mini seem common. Judged purely as a toy, the Mini can't hold a candle to the Boxster.
> 
> The Z3 is going to be fugly, and there's no sense beating around the bush on that. Plus, you've GOT two BMWs--isn't it time for something else? *


Not that I don't have the hots for Porsches but if we were to get one I want to spring for a 911 Carrera ragtop, not the Boxster S. And I'm more than willing to live with 3 BMWs under one roof.

The biggest hold back for the Mini is the FWD for me, and the biggest draw is the price. Like Haus said, I can get the mini and get her something else nice with the left over cash. My personal favorite would be the Z3 but you all know who wears the pants in my family. Last option would be the E46 M3 in Phoenix Yellow (she LUUUUUUUUUUUVS that car) But I draw the line at 2 E46 coupes in the household.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Not that I don't have the hots for Porsches but if we were to get one I want to spring for a 911 Carrera ragtop, not the Boxster S. And I'm more than willing to live with 3 BMWs under one roof.
> 
> The biggest hold back for the Mini is the FWD for me, and the biggest draw is the price. Like Haus said, I can get the mini and get her something else nice with the left over cash. My personal favorite would be the Z3 but you all know who wears the pants in my family. Last option would be the E46 M3 in Phoenix Yellow (she LUUUUUUUUUUUVS that car) But I draw the line at 2 E46 coupes in the household. *


If it were me, I'd go with a used 993 Carrera convertible (or, even better, a 1988 Carrera). The 996 has never done anything for me; it's a great car, but it's edges have been filed down in a way that makes it not as appealing as Porsches of old. If forced to choose between the 996 and the Boxster, I'd take the Boxster S, actually, just because I don't think the 996 offers enough marginal benefit to justify the substantially higher cost. A 1988 Carrera convertible is probably not much more money than a Mini--best of both worlds, perhaps?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Not that I don't have the hots for Porsches but if we were to get one I want to spring for a 911 Carrera ragtop, not the Boxster S. And I'm more than willing to live with 3 BMWs under one roof.
> 
> The biggest hold back for the Mini is the FWD for me, and the biggest draw is the price. Like Haus said, I can get the mini and get her something else nice with the left over cash. My personal favorite would be the Z3 but you all know who wears the pants in my family. Last option would be the E46 M3 in Phoenix Yellow (she LUUUUUUUUUUUVS that car) But I draw the line at 2 E46 coupes in the household. *


Sell your car and get the M3 then! :yikes:


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*More Info*

Better would be: best choice of sports car for "x" amount of money.

I personally have a thing for Porsche 911's right now, so I would likely buy the most Porsche I could afford for "x" amount of money.

The Mini Cooper S is supposed to be somewhat disappointing, plus, as you said, it's hard to get with a premium markup.

My favorite car right now is the M Coupe in Phoenix Yellow (baby poop green according to my wife)..... You can pick up a 2-year old M coupe for around $30k.

--gary


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

*I'd second the older 911 vote.*

But then again, if I could get around the maintence costs of a Porsche I'd sell my 330 cab and buy a 964 series C2 cab or a 86+ Carrera cab in a heart beat.

Just something about an air cooled Porsche.

Z3 is fun for about 20min at which point the cheesy interior becomes annoying. If you need a fix just ask for one as a loaner next time you're in for service. Not too mention over priced.

Mini is going to be a serious fad car, once the new-ness wears off you're left with essentially a really small vw golf with a serious suspension. Then, at least in my area, there's the nightmare of being stuck with one dealer for warranty service. If they suck, you're stuck.

Go ahead ask me, I'll tell you what I really think.....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: I'd second the older 911 vote.*



obLu said:


> *Then, at least in my area, there's the nightmare of being stuck with one dealer for warranty service. If they suck, you're stuck.
> *


obLu,
BMW Northwest has great service (beat Seattle and Bellevue) so as the owner of Northwest Mini I expect nothing less from them.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: I'd second the older 911 vote.*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> obLu,
> BMW Northwest has great service (beat Seattle and Bellevue) so as the owner of Northwest Mini I expect nothing less from them. *


Same here...The only reason why I would even consider getting a Mini is because Assael BMW has been servicing problems I can not resolve on my car and they've done an amazing job...And they've got a Mini Dealership as well.


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

*Only one problem....*

BMW Northwest (Northwest Mini) is about 50miles away (I live 15mi north of Seattle proper). I'm sure they :have: to get great service to get people to buy from them. Besides the Tacoma/Olympia crowd that is.

I don't know about you, but a 100mi round trip for warranty work / scheduled servicing can't fit into my schedule. I suspect that might be a big factor for the Seattle / Bellevue crowd in their purchasing decision.

:eeps:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Only one problem....*



obLu said:


> *BMW Northwest (Northwest Mini) is about 50miles away (I live 15mi north of Seattle proper). I'm sure they :have: to get great service to get people to buy from them. Besides the Tacoma/Olympia crowd that is.
> 
> I don't know about you, but a 100mi round trip for warranty work / scheduled servicing can't fit into my schedule. I suspect that might be a big factor for the Seattle / Bellevue crowd in their purchasing decision.
> 
> :eeps: *


They currently have a 2 year wait list for the Mini and a 5 year wait on the Mini S, including many Puget Sound CCA members who live in Seattle and on the Eastside.

It was BMW that set the rule that only 1 dealer of the 3 would be allowed to sell the Mini. Northwest won the lottery.


----------



## Long Duck (Apr 15, 2002)

Mini. Too trendy, like the new Beetle, it will go out of style fast. I just can't see driving it. Plus, FWD.

Z3. I agree, it has the potential to be really ugly. That's coming from someone who LIKES the new 7.

Boxster S. Too expensive. I'd rather pay a little more and get a base model Carrera coupe with a sunroof. Or a year or two old 996 Carrera convertible. You'd pay a little more up front, but I think you just get a lot more car, and you'll get your money back when you sell it anyways.


----------

